# Did I spook them for good, or will they be back?



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

Last night I exited my stand, and on the way back to the house (I hunt only about 1/4 mile away from the house) I walked up on a pair of bucks standing where I least expcted them to be. We stared at each other for a while, and then they lost their nerve and sprinted away. :eyeroll:

Have I spooked these two fellas away from this path for good, or will they be back?

Yes... I am a total bow hunting amature! Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

They are still there, give it a week or so they should retain their habits.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

As long as they didn't smell you or didn't know what you were, They will still be there just give it about a week like buckseye said


----------

